# Outside Faucet Quick Connect



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

The quick connector to the outside faucet hose suddenly isn't grabbing the hose. I'm not very gifted at fixing things...any ideas that may help me?

Thanks!

Vicky


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have the same problem from time to time. What happens with mine is rust builds up inside the quick connect mechanism. I had to unscrew it from the wall, disassemble it, clean the rust off the parts and put it back together. I have found I need to do this about 1x yr. 
Another thing that helps is to relieve all pressure in the lines, open the valves on the faucet, then try connecting it. Water pressure behind the quick connect can make it hard to get the male end to seat completely. 
Steve


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

WD-40 works for me.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'll give them a try tonight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you do not like WD40 on a water fitting that you may want to drink from or use for cooking then try olive or vegetable oil.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks CamperAndy. We don't use the exterior faucet for drinking or cooking, but the WD40 didn't work anyway! Looks like we'll have to try the other suggestion! Seems odd it would be rust, though, as it's a new trailer and we only used the outside connection one time (and it was earlier on the same trip).


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

As I suggested earlier in this thread, try taking the quick connect assembly apart and clean it up. It worked for me. The internal spring assembly in mine was all gunked up with rust. It has worked ok since then? The internal parts are not stainless and they rust. It is a cheap mechanism. If you don't want to take it apart, then just replace it. They are not expensive. 
Steve


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Steve. Your suggestion is next on our list. We'll get to it this weekend.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

raynardo said:


> WD-40 works for me.


And mighty tasty to boot!!


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I had the same problem and WD-40 did nothing as well. So, I just bought a new one. In fact, I got 2 in case it happened again. They were $5 at the time and it looks like they raised the price.

http://www.dwincorp.com/products/90/Quick-Connect-Valve


----------

